

Why People dont plan their retirement - rickpendykoski
https://medium.com/@rickpendykoski/reasons-why-you-dont-plan-for-your-retirement-866992871884

======
lutusp
Quote: "In case you lack time, it is better to get in touch with a financial
expert who can help you plan accordingly."

I knew there had to be a commercial angle to the linked article. Maybe people
rationally conclude that hiring a financial expert costs more than it's worth.

~~~
rickpendykoski
Thanks for your time and sharing your view and quote.

